
Open-plan offices are bad. A Harvard study reveals more - mohitk05
https://www.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/ezyecb/its_official_openplan_offices_are_now_the_dumbest/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22256872](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22256872)

~~~
mohitk05
Oh sorry. My bad :/

